# I did not know that...



## JayMysteri0

Wanted a thread similar to "I like random stuff", but of a more serious nature as I have run across a few interesting stories I wanted to share.


----------



## Alli

Can we get a quick synopsis so I can continue talking to my mother without listening to the video?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> Can we get a quick synopsis so I can continue talking to my mother without listening to the video?



Belize has a serious gang problem that's lasted more than a decade. 

Inspired by the US film Colors & carried out by deportees from the U.S. who picked up the Bloods & Crip feud.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

_I just wanted to get a healthy variety of topics to get started, that I have been looking at over the past week or so.

Nothing to political or promotional, just interesting things one may not have been aware of before._


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Woman Crashes Into Multiple Cars And A House At 120 MPH After Letting 'God Take The Wheel'
> 
> 
> This crash involving triple digit speeds has a strange backstory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jalopnik.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Um, wha?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1417535849135329282/


----------



## JayMysteri0

This would fall under "I did not NEED to know that".



Spoiler: You've been warned



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1417958037130817537/


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I did NOT know they had color correcting glasses

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1418202419163402250/


----------



## JayMysteri0

theSeb said:


> I read this story yesterday. What a load of shit.



There's also the story about this US swimmer

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1418146859072344071/

Athletic bodies & commissions are not looking good lately due to their inflexibility, especially when it comes to concerns of the athletes.

We still see you French Open.


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> Um, wha?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1417535849135329282/




JFC, they're athletes.


----------



## Yoused

DT said:


> JFC, they're athletes.



Well, you know how some meatbags are about other meatbags.


----------



## lizkat

Not being much of a board gamer (or online equivalent)  in recent decades,  I did not realize this.  Wow.









						The Board Games That Ask You to Reenact Colonialism
					

A newish wave of sophisticated, adult board games have made exploitation part of their game mechanics. A reckoning is coming.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

> There's A Very Specific Reason Behind Toyota's Anti-Resale Policy On New Land Cruisers
> 
> 
> The automaker is attempting to curb sales of its popular new truck to "specific areas where security is regulated."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jalopnik.com





> While the Toyota Land Cruiser’s days are finished in the U.S., the dependable SUV still corrals strong sales throughout the rest of the world. It’s particularly popular in its native Japan, where Toyota has reportedly racked up more than 20,000 preorders for the new 2022 Land Cruiser 300.
> 
> Toyota has been forcing those prospective customers to agree not to resell their Land Cruisers for at least a year, out of fear those trucks could leave the country and end up in other markets. Specifically markets where their sale would “violate foreign exchange law” and ultimately “threaten global security,” according to Japanese site Creative311 via Google Translate.
> 
> The phrasing was cryptic, though for good reason. Reading between the lines, the worry is that new Land Cruisers will end up in the hands of insurgent, paramilitary, or terrorist groups elsewhere in the world, with whom they’re _also _very popular. The U.S. Government actually investigated why ISIS in particular seemed to have such a well-stocked fleet of Toyotas back in 2015, with Toyota responding at the time that it had no control over where stolen or resold vehicles end up, according to ABC News.





> It had always been my assumption that militias tend to snap up cheaper, older, smaller trucks — predominantly pickups — and that new, $60K-plus luxury SUVs like the Land Cruiser 300 were well out of their reach. For example, many Land Cruiser 70s can be seen throughout that aforementioned ABC News report on ISIS’ fondness for Toyotas. That particular model first entered production in 1984 yet is still sold new in various markets including Australia, in a variety of body styles.
> 
> You tend to see fewer modern trucks in these fleets, though militias still do get their hands on them. Research by Global Witness published last April found that the Rapid Support Forces in Sudan — one of the region’s most powerful paramilitary groups — procured five brand-new Land Cruisers VXRs in 2019 originating from Dubai. These LCs were far from the cheapest:


----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


>



Followups are on the way

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420891550163275779/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Followups are on the way
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420891550163275779/




So NSO Group didn't already know how their stuff was being used?   Or they knew but didn't care unless someone else found out and printed it?

Anyone who makes surveillance software can also make software that watches (and may record and transmit)  how and where and when that product gets used.  C'mon.  Turning a blind eye to spying on journalists?    All this fear of leaks to The Fourth Estate....  Maybe governments need to quit doing stuff with such unjustifiable opacity that potential leaks are pursued by journos to begin with.

As for spying on dissidents:  whoever rigidly conflates political dissent with terrorism and crime is who needs watching, when you think about it. 

An infinity of mirrors is what we're coming down to.   The thing about that, if you understand how mirrors work, is that each reflection offers a little bit less of the original context.    It's all coming down to endless paranoia about  missing data on "The Lives of Others"  (a great film, by the way).


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> So NSO Group didn't already know how their stuff was being used?   Or they knew but didn't care unless someone else found out and printed it?
> 
> Anyone who makes surveillance software can also make software that watches (and may record and transmit)  how and where and when that product gets used.  C'mon.  Turning a blind eye to spying on journalists?    All this fear of leaks to The Fourth Estate....  Maybe governments need to quit doing stuff with such unjustifiable opacity that potential leaks are pursued by journos to begin with.
> 
> As for spying on dissidents:  whoever rigidly conflates political dissent with terrorism and crime is who needs watching, when you think about it.
> 
> An infinity of mirrors is what we're coming down to.   The thing about that, if you understand how mirrors work, is that each reflection offers a little bit less of the original context.    It's all coming down to endless paranoia about  missing data on "The Lives of Others"  (a great film, by the way).



The defense NSO is putting forward is laughable. They know EXACTLY who their customers are. What a load of crap.


----------



## JayMysteri0

So this is a bit of wind, so we will start from the more popular figure & it's relevancy to Covid & work our way back to CRT...



> Kirk Cousins would rather surround himself with plexiglass than get the COVID-19 vaccine
> 
> 
> Kirk Cousins missed four practices after being deemed a high-risk close contact for COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sports.yahoo.com





> Minnesota Vikings quarterback Kirk Cousins isn't willing to get the COVID-19 vaccine, but he is willing to surround himself with plexiglass in the team's quarterback room.
> 
> Cousins — who missed four practices due to being a high-risk close contact — said he's "at peace" with his decision to not get vaccinated. He also suggested the plexiglass idea as a way to prevent getting the virus.




Why did this catch my eye besides the obvious?  I was watching a news article pointing out more CERTAIN parents have decided to begin home schooling.  Not out of a risk of Covid.  It's because they are so worried about CRT, they've decided THEY want to teach specifically their children what THEY want them their children to learn.  What could go wrong with that?  More people clueless about what the Holocaust was really about?  More people who think the Civil War was really about just state rights?

Let's take a look at where such things may come from...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1423448152565297160/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> So this is a bit of wind, so we will start from the more popular figure & it's relevancy to Covid & work our way back to CRT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did this catch my eye besides the obvious?  I was watching a news article pointing out more CERTAIN parents have decided to begin home schooling.  Not out of a risk of Covid.  It's because they are so worried about CRT, they've decided THEY want to teach specifically their children what THEY want them their children to learn.  What could go wrong with that?  More people clueless about what the Holocaust was really about?  More people who think the Civil War was really about just state rights?
> 
> Let's take a look at where such things may come from...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1423448152565297160/





Starting to think it's a tossup whether unmitigated climate change or other forms of willful ignorance will do the planet in first.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


>



Which is why we should be opposed to the “history” curricula that portray our nation’s founders as heroes.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1424763426111475715/


----------



## LIVEFRMNYC

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1424763426111475715/


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Why No One Wanted A&W's Third-Pound Burger
> 
> 
> In the 1980s, A&W attempted to capitalize on the success of the Quarter Pounder—and drum up a little competition for Ronald and friends—by introducing a third-pound burger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mentalfloss.com





> Americans have loved McDonald’s Quarter Pounder ever since a franchisee introduced the iconic burger to the country in 1972. In the 1980s, A&W attempted to capitalize on the success of the Quarter Pounder—and drum up a little competition for Ronald and friends—by introducing a third-pound burger. The bigger burger gave consumers more bang for their collective buck. It was priced the same as the Quarter Pounder but delivered more meat. It even outperformed McDonald’s in blind taste tests, with consumers preferring the flavor of A&W’s burger.
> 
> But when it came down to actually purchasing the third-pound burgers, most Americans simply would not do it. Baffled, A&W ordered more tests and focus groups. After chatting with people who snubbed the A&W burger for the smaller Quarter Pounder, the reason became clear: Americans suck at fractions. Alfred Taubman, who owned A&W at the time, wrote about the confusion in his book _Threshold Resistance_:





> More than half of the participants in the Yankelovich focus groups questioned the price of our burger. "Why," they asked, "should we pay the same amount for a third of a pound of meat as we do for a quarter-pound of meat at McDonald's? You're overcharging us." Honestly. People thought a third of a pound was less than a quarter of a pound. After all, three is less than four!




As insulting as it sounds, SOME people are stupid.  The real issue is when they doggedly do NOT want to learn the facts even after their misunderstanding is pointed out.


----------



## Herdfan

JayMysteri0 said:


> As insulting as it sounds, SOME people are stupid.  The real issue is when they doggedly do NOT want to learn the facts even after their misunderstanding is pointed out.




Give them time.  At some point STUPID people will be a protected group.


----------



## LIVEFRMNYC

JayMysteri0 said:


> As insulting as it sounds, SOME people are stupid.  The real issue is when they doggedly do NOT want to learn the facts even after their misunderstanding is pointed out.




I got to Tweet that.


----------



## JayMysteri0

LIVEFRMNYC said:


> I got to Tweet that.



Saw it posted by a friend on Facebook, had to double check to see if true it's unbelievable.

Otherwise you end up posting stuff like this...


----------



## JayMysteri0

Seriously.  If you get hit so hard your shoes come off...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1431961477989216258/

Bruh, just walk away barefoot & call it a day.  Cause you got up and didn't need a stretcher to go home.

People need to chill.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1431993508555075585/

 Truth!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1431992239107018755/


----------



## JayMysteri0

When you have decided to pass on being 'Karen' and somehow try to be worse...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1434990583681060871/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436115592830926856/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436085230037778432/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436097246408364041/


----------



## ronntaylor

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436115592830926856/



Wasn't there a spoof of this concept some years ago. The Onion or MadTV or some such?


----------



## SuperMatt

I did not know that... you can get a 10-year jail sentence reduced to 3 years if the judge thinks you're only a white supremacist because of your uncle.









						Judge sentences Biddeford man to 3 years in prison for hate crime
					

Dusty Leo, 30, was one of two men involved in attacks on Black men in Portland and Biddeford in 2018.




					www.pressherald.com
				




What they did:



> Both victims were approached by the two white men before one of the attackers came up from behind and punched them in the face hard enough to break their jaws, prosecutors said. Both victims needed emergency surgery to repair the damage, performed by the same surgeon in back-to-back operations at Maine Medical Center about 12 hours after the attacks.
> 
> “In an instant, their jaws and their sense of security were shattered,” Sawyer said of the attacks.
> 
> One of the victims told jurors he moved from Biddeford after the attack because he no longer felt safe in the community.
> 
> Prosecutor Timothy Visser told jurors that Leo and Diggins had “a choreographed dance” in which one of the men would distract the victim and the other came up and sucker-punched him from behind.




Why the judge chopped 7 years off the nephew's sentence:



> “It is very clear to me that Mr. Diggins acted because he hates Black people,” Torresen said. “He is a white supremacist. He has tattoos all over him saying the same. For you, it appears the motivation is much more complicated. First of all, I know you were intoxicated. Secondly, you were totally in the thrall of Maurice Diggins. You sought approval. You wanted to make him proud, and apparently you did make him proud when you pounded the face of an unsuspecting Black man who did you no harm.”


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1440820745517428737/

I forgot they existed


----------



## thekev

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1424763426111475715/




That flag is awesome, although Eeyore is still my favorite (Tigger is a close second).


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441110785917210628/



> Dick's Drive-In to increase minimum wage amid labor shortage
> 
> 
> Seattle's iconic fast food chain is upping its hourly wages to entice more workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seattlepi.com





> With the nationwide labor shortage making it harder for restaurants to hire and retain staff, one iconic Seattle fast food chain is upping its hourly wages to entice more workers.
> 
> Dick's Drive-In President Jasmine Donovan announced Wednesday that the fast food company will bump up starting wages to $19 per hour beginning on Sept. 27. Workers will automatically move up to $20 per hour once they pass their first skills test, which usually occurs within the first 12 weeks of employment. Raises and bonuses also come with more skills training, and the top hourly pay rate for crew now stands at $21.75.
> 
> With many locations understaffed, the company also announced that all employees who work more than 32 hours a week will be eligible to earn overtime for additional hours through the remainder of the year.
> 
> "Most of our employees are working in restaurants that are understaffed and need to work harder than ever to deliver the quality food and instant service our customers expect," Donovan wrote in a letter Wednesday.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait.  WTF?!!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441563295622774784/

"technically"?


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wait.  WTF?!!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441563295622774784/
> 
> "technically"?



Who would‘ve thunk that a religion started so that the founder could be a polygamist would be full of people who get freaky in the bedroom?


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Can you guess the world's most hated fast food chains?
> 
> 
> Bonus: Can you guess which brand is most loathed in the United States?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetakeout.com





> As much as we love best-of lists, it’s hard not to be fascinated with _worst_-of lists, too. They appeal to my innate fascination with people’s preferences—especially if those preferences don’t line up with my own. Along those lines, online review hub RAVE Reviews has released data on the most-hated brands in the world. There’s a whole section dedicated to the most-hated fast food brands in every country, and you just know it caught our eye.
> 
> Rave Reviews used SentiStrength, a language analysis tool, to scan over a million brand-related tweets and determine whether the overall sentiment toward those brands was negative or positive. RAVE Reviews then compiled the most loathed brands in every country based on “hate rate,” or the highest percentage of negative tweets. (By the way, this is non-food related, but Uber was the most hated brand overall in the United States, at 48.35% negative tweets. Just... something to consider.)




What caught my eye?



> I’ll start with some surprises, including one stat that I found particularly entertaining. The most hated fast-food brand in Canada is... Orange Julius. What the hell? That’s so specific! I’ve had the chain’s signature Orange Julius drink a few times, and it’s pretty good considering that it’s basically just a Dreamsicle in a cup. Maybe 47.06% of negative tweeters are be unhappy with _themselves_, because they decided to go to a place with approximately two things on the menu.




There are still Orange Julius?!!     I thought they all disappeared within the ever increasing abandoned malls.  And Canada hates them?



That company CAN'T catch a break!


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> There are still Orange Julius?




When they had to stop the egg thing, I lost interest.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Courtesy of FB


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yoused said:


> When they had to stop the egg thing, I lost interest.



I don't remember any "egg thing", maybe it's after they were gone from malls I went to?


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> I don't remember any "egg thing", maybe it's after they were gone from malls I went to?



No, back about 15~20 years ago, you could get a raw egg in your cup for an extra dollar.


----------



## Hrafn

Yoused said:


> No, back about 15~20 years ago, you could get a raw egg in your cup for an extra dollar.



Yeah, and they were great if you included the egg.  I haven’t had one since it was no longer an option.


----------



## lizkat

I think there used to be an Orange Julius down around 79th St  and maybe one near 110th on Broadway in NYC back in the late 1960s, early 70s.  Anyway it was a time when you could sometimes see undercover agents hanging out trying for the Columbia University student look and hoping to eavesdrop on plans for a next antiwar demonstration.

Those guys got the clothes right sometimes, but not the shoes and socks.  And you know, plunking down a $20 bill for a snack at an Orange Julius back then was bound to raise eyebrows.  The average unit of currency tendered there was probably a quarter.


----------



## Yoused

lizkat said:


> Those guys got the clothes right sometimes, but not the shoes and socks.



Socks? They wore socks? Idiots.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait.  Dafuq!  What the?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1442224828161921026/

How is this possibly possible?



> Pickup truck runs over 6 cyclists in Waller County, 4 people hospitalized
> 
> 
> Six cyclists were run over by a pickup truck along old 290, roughly 2 miles west of Waller.  In total, four of the cyclists had to be taken to area hospitals, including 2 by helicopter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fox26houston.com





> Roughly 75 miles into their training ride, Ferrell says a black diesel pickup truck slowed down near him and accelerated to blow smoke in his lane.  Moments later, the pickup trick tried doing the same thing to other cyclists riding ahead of Ferrell.
> 
> "The reason he couldn’t stop is because he was accelerating to blow more diesel fuel on these cyclists," said Ferrell.  "He ended up hitting 3 people before his brakes even started."
> 
> The driver of the pickup truck has been identified as a 16-year-old boy. According to Ferrell, the teen stayed at the scene and met with police after hitting the cyclists.
> 
> "There was no reason for this to happen," said Ferrell.  "It wasn’t like he was on his phone.  [He] definitely meant to try and scare these people [or] intimidate them in some way. [Maybe he then] made a mistake and ran them over."
> 
> As of Saturday evening, the driver of the pickup truck had not been arrested.


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> Dafuq!



Bicyclists are second-class citizens. They are in my way, therefore they are a sub-human nuisance and deserve to have violence visited upon them, in order to teach them who own this road. Doubly so if they are wearing fluorescent cycling shorts or are non-white. Because, _Freedumb!_


----------



## Herdfan

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wait.  WTF?!!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441563295622774784/
> 
> "technically"?




Knew a girl in college who thought this.  She somehow got pregnant because they didn't use protection since they weren't actually having sex.  SMH.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> Knew a girl in college who thought this. She somehow got pregnant because they didn't use protection since they weren't actually having sex. SMH.




Yah i'm with the person who appended the comment "what a terrible day to be literate."

Older sister of a middle school friend of mine got pregnant while in high school,  after at least claiming she had observed the only parental instruction about sexual matters that she'd ever received,  prior to her first ever back-seat-of-car adventure...   her dad had told her "don't ever let a boy put his tongue in your mouth".    

I always figured sex ed had become more instructive since the 1950s,  including about birth control options...  which of course don't work any better than that guy's advice unless actually deployed...  and yeah, even if a couple intends to try out "just soaking".


----------



## Herdfan

JayMysteri0 said:


> There are still Orange Julius?!!     I thought they all disappeared within the ever increasing abandoned malls.  And Canada hates them?
> 
> 
> 
> That company CAN'T catch a break!




Most here have been merged into Dairy Queens.  Makes sense since they are both owned by the same company - Berkshire Hathaway.


----------



## lizkat

Herdfan said:


> Most here have been merged into Dairy Queens.  Makes sense since they are both owned by the same company - Berkshire Hathaway.




Yeah so the only cool place to get a hotdog and some kind of smoothie beverage now in Manhattan is Gray's Papaya...


----------



## ronntaylor

lizkat said:


> Yeah so the only cool place to get a hotdog and some kind of smoothie beverage now in Manhattan is Gray's Papaya...



Oy! Now I want a few dogs and a smoothie...


----------



## lizkat

ronntaylor said:


> Oy! Now I want a few dogs and a smoothie...




I heard they finally opened up a few new stores...  for awhile the only one left was at 72nd and B'way.


----------



## Renzatic

I dunno about the smoothies, but the best place to get a hot dog around here is...



			https://missgriffinsfootlonghotdogs.com/


----------



## Herdfan

Renzatic said:


> I dunno about the smoothies, but the best place to get a hot dog around here is...
> 
> 
> 
> https://missgriffinsfootlonghotdogs.com/




Around here it's Hillbilly Hotdogs.  It was featured on Diner's Drive-Ins and Dives.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> I dunno about the smoothies, but the best place to get a hot dog around here is...
> 
> 
> 
> https://missgriffinsfootlonghotdogs.com/




That menu looks fabulous.   Even a vegetarian option?!   I will never give up my affinity for hotdogs.   I blame it all on a place called Don and Bob's in Rochester NY where I landed during middle school years.    After that, in NYC there was Nathan's in Coney Island and then Gray's Papaya...  and all those vendor carts of the so called dirty water hotdogs.   Pure heaven, all of it.  Somehow my arteries and colon have managed to survive the experiences....   fewer and few now of course, so when I run into something online like what you just cited, I get all homesick for places with notorious or celebrated frankfurters.     Oh yeah, I left out a place called Zum Zum that was in the Pan Am Building back in the day when Pan Am was still an airline lol.   Great bratwurst w/ caramelized onions.


----------



## Renzatic

Herdfan said:


> Around here it's Hillbilly Hotdogs.  It was featured on Diner's Drive-Ins and Dives.




Man, that's all the way up in West Virginia! That's too far for hot dogs!


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> Man, that's all the way up in West Virginia! That's too far for hot dogs!




Fair weather friend, hey.   And here I was getting ready to price an Uber dash for MIss Griffins.  ?!


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> That menu looks fabulous.   Even a vegetarian option?!   I will never give up my affinity for hotdogs.   I blame it all on a place called Don and Bob's in Rochester NY where I landed during middle school years.    After that, in NYC there was Nathan's in Coney Island and then Gray's Papaya...  and all those vendor carts of the so called dirty water hotdogs.   Pure heaven, all of it.  Somehow my arteries and colon have managed to survive the experiences....   fewer and few now of course, so when I run into something online like what you just cited, I get all homesick for places with notorious or celebrated frankfurters.     Oh yeah, I left out a place called Zum Zum that was in the Pan Am Building back in the day when Pan Am was still an airline lol.   Great bratwurst w/ caramelized onions.




I just had some General Tso's not even an hour ago, and, you know, it wasn't all that good. If I wasn't so full of disappointment, I'd definitely go for a hot dog right now.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> Fair weather friend, hey.   And here I was getting ready to price an Uber dash for MIss Griffins.  ?!




You know, I could freeze dry a few for you, and send them your way if you want.


----------



## ronntaylor

lizkat said:


> After that, in NYC there was Nathan's in Coney Island and then Gray's Papaya... and all those vendor carts of the so called dirty water hotdogs.



I attended John Dewey HS so my Junior and (especially) Senior year I'd make a dash over to the boardwalk to grab a couple dogs. Haven't eaten one in probably ~15 years. As far as Gray's, we'd make an annual trip when seeing a good friend on the Upper West Side but haven't gone in at least three years due to travel and of course, COVID-19.

I'm seriously thinking about getting some Gray's this week. Coney Island would have to be a meetup with fam & friends and that's not looking likely any time soon.


----------



## SuperMatt

Sahlen‘s hot dogs (aka Texas red hots) are my favorite. They are grilled up at some fast food joints such as Ted’s hot dogs or Louie‘s Texas Red Hots in Western NY. 

You can find Sahlen’s at any grocery store in WNY, and out of the area at any Wegmans and at some Harris Teeter markets.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1443258546708226051/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1443210218171686912/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1443214687059861511/

Conservatives
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1443272678555668488/






Did someone forget about a raging pandemic made worse by the inaction of a former president?

Anyone?


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Did someone forget about a raging pandemic made worse by the inaction of a former president?
> 
> Anyone?




It will take awhile for a rise in minimum wages to be offset in the economy by the slightly increased spending power of people finally making enough to arrive at the top end of the working poor.     The USA's political moorings don't include temporary subsidies to smooth this kind of hitch in its economy.  And at least in the food and household goods sectors, retailers have long been pinched on margins, so it's likely to hit customers across the board for awhile.

Other reasons for rising prices, somewhat less obviously related to pandemic but triggered by the initial disruption of supply chains: bottlenecks in shipping (so then a shortage of shipping containers, shortage of drivers for new land-based portion of the routes),  increase in costs of containership charter, so then rising disinclination to carry back empty ones, and in some cases movement to cargo flights with associated higher costs.

EDIT:   Boston Globe just ran a piece on related issues that are bollixing public school lunch provisions in the USA...









						‘September has been rough.’ School districts are scrambling to find food for student meals - The Boston Globe
					

Early in the pandemic, school cafeteria staff launched programs to feed children and their families while schools were remote. Now that schools in Massachusetts are back in-person, many are having trouble finding enough food for lunch each day.




					www.bostonglobe.com
				






> In Boston Public Schools, more than one in every five positions for food service workers is currently vacant, said Benavidez, which means some school kitchens that once had three or four cooks making food from scratch are down to one staff member serving pre-packaged meals. And pre-packaged meal vendors face supply chain issues of their own, she said, meaning that yes, Boston’s been plagued by pizza problems too.
> 
> “We got calls from our staff saying there’s no pizza and I was like, ‘What?!’” Benavidez said, shaking her head. “No one is immune to this.”
> 
> It’s a challenge facing districts across the country. Missouri schools have been buying frozen pizzas and hot dogs from Sam’s Club. In Dallas, they can’t find flatware or plates. Carrots and antibiotic-free chicken are hard to come by in New York. In Philadelphia, school kids have gone hungry due to cafeteria staffing shortages. In one Alabama district, administrators told parents they might send kids home for remote learning to “alleviate the stress on our food supplies.”






> She said that while supply chain issues span industries, K-12 school meal programs are unique in that they must meet US Department of Agriculture nutrition regulations. Yet when she goes out to bid, many of her vendors don’t have products that meet the guidelines.
> 
> The USDA has offered some leniency to schools, and Mugford said she’s gotten support from the Massachusetts Department of Education. But there are still  issues such as storage problems: Small schools don’t have the refrigeration capacity to keep stockpiles of frozen nuggets on hand as a backup for when deliveries don’t arrive.
> 
> In response to the supply chain crisis, the USDA said on Wednesday it would provide $1.5 billion in additional assistance to schools to help manage disruptions. Secretary of Agriculture Tom Vilsack called it an “all-hands-on-deck approach.”
> 
> Yet other USDA efforts to stem food insecurity during the pandemic are, in fact, contributing to the strain. The agency vastly expanded free meals this year, meaning more kids are eating in the cafeteria instead of packing lunch from home.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Uh...?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1444051327022215172/



> It seems unlikely, but it did indeed happen: A man "wearing full ninja garb" attacked members of a U.S. Army special operations unit in the middle of the night in the California desert, setting off a scramble for safety and resulting in at least two injuries, according to police and other records.
> 
> The incident occurred a little after 1 a.m. on Sept. 18, when authorities in Ridgecrest, Calif., got word of a sword-wielding man dressed as a ninja on the loose at the Inyokern Airport in Kern County, north of Los Angeles.
> 
> Kern County sheriff's deputies found "the suspect had assaulted a victim at the scene with a sword, and thrown a rock through a hangar window, hitting an additional victim in the head," the sheriff's office said on Friday.






> The attack came without any warning​The victims are members of the 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment (SOAR), according to the _Stars and Stripes_ newspaper, which states that the military personnel were at the airport as part of training exercises.
> 
> The incident report quickly drew attention after it was posted on Instagram. It describes how a staff sergeant was smoking a late-night cigarette near an airport hangar when "an unknown person wearing full ninja garb" approached him with a question.
> 
> "Do you know who I am?" the man asked. The sergeant said he did not. "Do you know where my family is?" the man asked. When the sergeant said he did not know, "the person in ninja garb began to slash" at him with a katana sword, the report states, adding that the sergeant's leg and phone were struck.
> 
> The sergeant ran, jumped a fence and reached a building where he joined others from his company. As he and a captain locked the doors and called 911, the assailant kicked and punched doors and windows, according to the report, which has redacted the service members' names.






> The Ridgecrest Police Department's blotter entry from that night says a report came in at 1:19 a.m. of a suspect in a ninja outfit, complete with a sword, at Inyokern Airport. The report cited "at least one victim." More than 20 minutes after the initial contact, the blotter says, a 911 call came in from someone at the airport saying 26 special operations military members were "hunkered down in a hanger [_sic_] wondering where help is."
> 
> The ninja did not obey deputies' orders​Police officers located the ninja suspect on a nearby road. But the man "refused to follow commands and brandished the sword at deputies," the sheriff's office said. Projectile rounds were used "but were ineffective," it added. Instead, the man ran. When deputies used a Taser on him, he dropped the sword, and deputies were able to take him into custody. He was identified as Gino Rivera, 35.
> 
> Rivera was arrested "for attempted homicide, assault with a deadly weapon, brandishing a weapon, brandishing a weapon with the intent to resist or prevent an arrest," along with vandalism and obstructing or delaying a peace officer in the performance of their duties, the sheriff's office said.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Also...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1444086513889914885/





> David Lee Roth Announces Retirement: 'I'm Throwing in the Shoes'
> 
> 
> The former Van Halen frontman will play five final shows in Las Vegas before retiring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rollingstone.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1444810664502079491/




Say it ain't so!  No MRF place would have a business model like that would they?


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> Uh...?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1444051327022215172/



Just curious if this was a black or a white ninja? By the article description sounds like white. That’s usually when you see law enforcement bend over backwards instead of whipping out guns and blasting.


----------



## SuperMatt

Huntn said:


> Just curious if this was a black or a white ninja? By the article description sounds like white. That’s usually when you see law enforcement bend over backwards instead of whipping out guns and blasting.



Was it a CYBER NINJA?


----------



## JayMysteri0

FFS


> Raiders pull 'insensitive and offensive' third jersey a day after unveiling
> 
> 
> The Prince Albert Raiders pulled their alternate jerseys just a day after they were unveiled, due to a logo the Western Hockey League called "insensitive and offensive."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sportsnet.ca




How the 'F' did that get past the lips of the idiot who thought that was an idea at all, let alone okayed to be put on jerseys?

I am literally disappointed, embarrassed, & stunned for all the idiots involved with this, that they somehow couldn't F'ing recognize how racist this is!


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> How the 'F' did that get past …



Sports teams, especially football and hockey teams, like to project "we are _bad-ass_". With a name like "Raiders", the bad-assest of bad-ass is what they want. If that poses a risk of toppling into a treacherous lahar of bad taste,  mean, hey, that just shows how very bad-ass they are.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait.  *WTF?!!!*  



> Yikes: One America News Network Is Almost Entirely Funded By AT&T
> 
> 
> One America News Network, the self-styled news channel that pumps out pro-Trump propaganda, has received tens of millions in funding from AT&T, according to a stunning new report. Reuters unearthed how the far right channel, which distinguished itself in cable news by peddling the most extreme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediaite.com



One America News Network, the self-styled news channel that pumps out pro-Trump propaganda, has received tens of millions in funding from AT&T, according to a stunning new report.

Reuters unearthed how the far right channel, which distinguished itself in cable news by peddling the most extreme 2020 election conspiracy theories, is being propped up by the world’s largest communications company:



> A Reuters review of court records shows the role AT&T played in creating and funding OAN, a network that continues to spread conspiracy theories about the 2020 election and the COVID-19 pandemic.



The role that AT&T played in the launch of OAN was revealed by the network’s founder, *Robert Herring Sr.*, in a deposition obtained by Reuters:



> OAN founder and chief executive Robert Herring Sr has testified that the inspiration to launch OAN in 2013 came from AT&T executives.
> “They told us they wanted a conservative network,” Herring said during a 2019 deposition seen by Reuters. “They only had one, which was Fox News, and they had seven others on the other [leftwing] side. When they said that, I jumped to it and built one.”
> Since then, AT&T has been a crucial source of funds flowing into OAN, providing tens of millions of dollars in revenue, court records show. Ninety percent of OAN’s revenue came from a contract with AT&T-owned television platforms, including satellite broadcaster DirecTV, according to 2020 sworn testimony by an OAN accountant.






> 90 percent of OAN revenue in 2020 came from AT&T contract: report
> 
> 
> Nearly all of One America News Network’s (OAN) revenue last year came from a single contract with telecom giant AT&T, according to a new report. Ninety percent of OAN’s revenue in 20…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com





> Nearly all of One America News Network's revenue last year came from a single contract with telecom giant AT&T, according to a new report.
> 
> Ninety percent of OAN’s revenue in 2020 was the result of a contract with AT&T-owned television platforms, including satellite broadcaster DirecTV, Reuters reported on Wednesday, citing sworn testimony given last year by an OAN accountant.
> 
> The network's founder and chief executive, Robert Herring, testified he was offered $250 million for OAN in 2019, and a company accountant testified that without the DirecTV contract, the company's value would be "zero."





> OAN has emerged as a haven for far-right political viewpoints and targets viewers with an affinity for former President Trump. It rose to prominence during the Trump presidency by covering his rallies live and featuring hosts who would laud the president's policies.
> 
> The network was sued earlier this year by Dominion Voting Systems company for defamation based on statements made about the 2020 election.
> 
> Herring, in sworn testimony reviewed by Reuters, revealed that the inspiration to launch OAN in 2013 came from AT&T executives.
> 
> “They told us they wanted a conservative network,” Herring reportedly said. “They only had one, which was Fox News, and they had seven others on the other [leftwing] side. When they said that, I jumped to it and built one.”





> In a statement to The Hill on Wednesday, company spokesman Jim Greer said "AT&T has never had a financial interest in OAN’s success and does not ‘fund’ OAN."
> 
> "When AT&T acquired DIRECTV, we refused to carry OAN on that platform, and OAN sued DIRECTV as a result.  Four years ago, DIRECTV reached a commercial carriage agreement with OAN, as it has with hundreds of other channels and as OAN has done with the other TV providers that carry its programming," Greer said.  "DIRECTV offers a wide variety of programming, including many news channels that offer a variety of viewpoints, but it does not dictate or control programming on the channels. Any suggestion otherwise is wrong. The decision of whether to renew the carriage agreement upon its expiration will be up to DIRECTV, which is now a separate company outside of AT&T."


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wait.  *WTF?!!!*
> 
> 
> One America News Network, the self-styled news channel that pumps out pro-Trump propaganda, has received tens of millions in funding from AT&T, according to a stunning new report.
> 
> Reuters unearthed how the far right channel, which distinguished itself in cable news by peddling the most extreme 2020 election conspiracy theories, is being propped up by the world’s largest communications company:
> 
> 
> The role that AT&T played in the launch of OAN was revealed by the network’s founder, *Robert Herring Sr.*, in a deposition obtained by Reuters:



I can only hope that this revelation is so embarrassing for AT&T that they drop the network from DirecTV and it goes bankrupt.


----------



## JayMysteri0

But wait... White supremacy AND the domestic terrorism that comes with it is NOT a problem?  

I did NOT know that!  Start a Black militia though?

   

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1446932252949192705/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1447336730244403200/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1447345499716136962/
_This USA Today article is behind a pay wall._

I'm really fascinated what rhetoric will motivate prosecution, and what rhetoric WON'T.

If you're a White militia group in Portland it seems like you can do ride alongs with the Police there, even when they are supposed to be actively looking for you.


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wait.  *WTF?!!!*




Yeah, I just found out about this, someone had posted [Twitter] a list of FTCs:  Chick Fil A, Goya, Home Depot, oh of course Hobby Lobby (with an extra special FU ...), but they also wrote ATT/OAN and I had the very same, Wait ... What?  reaction, did some deep dive, ugh, yeah, FU ATT.


----------



## ronntaylor

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm really fascinated what rhetoric will motivate prosecution, and what rhetoric WON'T.



He's an idiot that will be behind bars. Again. He should have followed his own advice and not allow his emotions to get his arrested. We know that white militias/terrorists groups get away with shit like this all the time. He can't say what about them? as he already knew he was being watched by the feds and local law enforcement. Besides, as my grandmother would say: "He ain't wrapped too tight!"


----------



## JayMysteri0

Well, ain't this special?!!

As if the more extreme fans of the former 2X impeached president weren't odious enough, they need to show they really really are...



> Black flag: Understanding the Trumpists' latest threatening symbol
> 
> 
> Trump zealots have begun flying black U.S. flags, which signal no quarter for enemies. It's a threat of violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com





> It didn't take long to find hundreds of videos where these Trumpers and so-called patriots were hanging black American flags. ...
> 
> Black American flags are the flags that mean "no quarter shall be given." They are the opposite of the white flag of surrender.
> 
> According to the people on TikTok and the Sun (British tabloid), the black American flag originated in the civil war and was flown by the Confederates.
> 
> It means that they will not surrender, will not take prisoners, and are willing to die for their cause. It means they will execute their enemies.
> 
> Who are their enemies? Pretty much any non-Conservative. You know, Democrats, Liberals, LGBTQ, BIPOC, and the vaccinated. ...
> 
> So, we're the enemy, and they're openly professing to want to execute us. … So, why are they doing this
> 
> Covid vaccinations, mostly. They believe that Joe Biden has declared a civil war on them by mandating that employers with over 100 employees and the military have vaccinations.
> 
> Yes, they say civil war, and they say it's already started. But, unfortunately, many of them also live in states where masks and vaccines are required by state governments, healthcare, and law enforcement.
> 
> An alarming number of military members have been making Tik Toks talking about how they are being discharged because they refuse the vaccine. It's alarming because there is probably an equal number of guys on there talking about the civil war plans and actively using Tik Tok to recruit these military and ex-military members.
> 
> The biggest message they have been sending out is, "it's time" or "the time is now." ...
> 
> Although showing guns on Tik Tok is supposed to be against community guidelines, they show lots of videos of their guns, shooting them, wearing them, or sitting on their bed.
> 
> They primarily use Tik Tok as a recruiting tool and let others know their willingness to commit violence. Then they tell people to message them or where to find them on Telegram.




It isn't surprising to see what time inspired this new bit of symbolic outrage, because after all it's consistently one side that likes to scream for a civil war if they can't keep their unpaid employees shackled for life or their choice for president strangely isn't liked by the majority of the country who couldn't grasp how bad a pandemic is, doesn't get picked to lead again.

Sheesh, I miss when participation trophies were enough to appease.

In case your curious, yes former2Ximpeachedpresidentshop.net does in fact sell the flags for $29.95 so you can look like the other adults who hadn't grown out of being 'edgelords'.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448819231567405056/

I thought this bit of selfish dumb ery was funny...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448890577450328081/


----------



## JayMysteri0

We're worried about selfish idiots staging insurrections because they can't accept losing.  

Meanwhile the steps towards that inevitable robot insurrection are being made...



> They’re putting guns on robot dogs now
> 
> 
> The future of four-legged warfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theverge.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

What the F-?!!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1449748291126714374/


----------



## SuperMatt

This is appalling - a Georgia hospital dumps a seriously ill man out on the street supposedly because his Medicare ran out. Do I even need to tell you what color this person’s skin is? 









						Sick, Elderly Black Man Kicked Out Of Atlanta-Area Hospital With Tubes Still Attached
					

Worried about who would pay for his treatment, the staff at Piedmont Rockdale Hospital kicked an elderly man out, even though he was still very sick.



					www.blackenterprise.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

I did not know



> Fanta - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org





> *Fanta* is a brand of fruit-flavored carbonated soft drinks created by Coca-Cola Deutschland under the leadership of German businessman Max Keith. There are more than 150 flavors worldwide. Fanta originated in Germany as a Coca-Cola substitute in 1940 due to the American trade embargo of Nazi Germany which affected the availability of Coca-Cola ingredients. Fanta soon dominated the German market with three million cans sold in 1943. The current formulation of Fanta was developed in Italy in 1955.




I remember these commercials





I would have never made the connection that Fanta was a Coke substitute, because they couldn't get it in Germany.



> During the Second World War, the US established a trade embargo against Nazi Germany, making the export of Coca-Cola syrup difficult.[2] To circumvent this, Max Keith, the head of Coca-Cola Deutschland (Coca-Cola GmbH), decided to create a new product for the German market, using only ingredients available in Germany at the time, including beet sugar, whey, and apple pomace—the "leftovers of leftovers", as Keith later recalled.[2][3] The name was the result of a brainstorming session, which started with Keith's exhorting his team to "use their imagination" (_Fantasie_ in German), to which one of his salesmen, Joe Knipp, retorted "Fanta!".[3]
> 
> The German plant was cut off from Coca-Cola headquarters following America's entry into the war following the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor in 1941. After the war, The Coca-Cola Company regained control of the plant, formula, and the trademarks to the new Fanta product—as well as the plant profits made during the war.[2][3]
> 
> In 1943 alone, 3 million cases of Fanta were sold in Germany. Many bottles were not drunk but used as a cooking ingredient to add sweetness and flavor to soups and stews, since wartime sugar was severely rationed.[2][3]
> 
> During the war, the Dutch Coca-Cola plant in Amsterdam (N.V. Nederlandse Coca-Cola Maatschappij) suffered the same difficulties as the German Coca-Cola plant. Max Keith put the Fanta brand at the disposal of the Dutch Coca-Cola plant, of which he had been appointed the official caretaker. Dutch Fanta had a different recipe from German Fanta, elderberries being one of the main ingredients.[4]
> 
> Fanta production was discontinued when the German and Dutch Coca-Cola branches were reunited with their parent company after 1945. Following the launch of several drinks by the Pepsi corporation in the 1950s, Coca-Cola relaunched Fanta in 1955. The drink was heavily marketed in Europe, Asia, Africa, and South America, although it did not become widely available in the United States until the 1960s because the company feared it would undermine the strong market position of their flagship cola.[5]
> 
> The orange Fanta of today was produced for the first time in Italy, in Naples, in 1955, when a local bottling plant started producing it using locally sourced oranges.[6][7][8]





> United States[edit]​Fanta is known for its upbeat colorful advertising; in the United States, it showcases The Fantanas, a group of young female models, each of whom promotes an individual Fanta flavor. For the re-introduction of Fanta in the United States, Coca-Cola worked with the ad agency Ogilvy (NYC) in 2001. After a brainstorming session, the Ogilvy creative team of Andrea Scaglione, Andrew Ladden, and Bill Davaris created the tagline "Wanta Fanta!" which became the jingle for the Fantanas in the broadcast campaign. The campaign lasted from mid-2001, in the form of a successful trial run, to October 1, 2006. Three years later, in June 2009, Fanta re-launched the campaign.


----------



## ronntaylor

JayMysteri0 said:


> I did not know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember these commercials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have never made the connection that Fanta was a Coke substitute, because they couldn't get it in Germany.



I probably drunk more Fanta than I should when I use to eat at my fav pizzeria pre-COVID. Don't like the other flavors, just the orange flavor.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1450593613407309827/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1450606802115170304/


----------



## ronntaylor

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1450593613407309827/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1450606802115170304/



Real responsible gun owner right there.


----------



## JayMysteri0

> China uses strategic power cuts amid energy crisis – DW – 10/18/2021
> 
> 
> Blackouts and power cuts in the world's second-largest economy have drawn attention to fuel supply problems that could complicate the country's pandemic recovery. DW unpacks why the lights went out in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dw.com





> Struggling energy companies in China have cut off power to select Chinese industrial players in recent days as the high price of fuel pushes the firms to ration power supplies.
> 
> Coal prices rose to a record high on Monday after new figures showed the supply of fuel fell in September.
> 
> The need for power has skyrocketed on the back of China's economic recovery. In the first half of 2021, the demand for energy exceeded pre-pandemic levels, according to China's National Energy Administration. With colder months looming, matters are only getting worse.
> 
> Traffic lights and street lamps went dark in many cities in China in recent weeks. Sales of candles skyrocketed as millions of homes and businesses went without power. More than 20 people in the northeastern province of Liaoning were rushed to a hospital with carbon monoxide poisoning after ventilators at the factory where they worked shut off during a blackout, Chinese state broadcaster CCTV reported.
> 
> "If there's a power cut in the winter, then the heat stops, too," Fang Xuedong, a 32-year-old delivery driver in Liaoning province, told the news agency Reuters. "I have a kid and an elderly person at home. If there's no heat, then that's a problem."
> 
> Shortages currently plaguing Europe, the UK and now China can give the impression that a global energy crisis has begun. While some of their problems overlap, so far China is the only one this year to report widespread power outages. The disruptions prompted investment bank Goldman Sachs to cut its 2021 growth forecast for China.




Which is tied into something that may lead to the auto industry shutting down



> The Car Shortage Is About To Get A Whole Lot Worse
> 
> 
> A critical element in everything from engines to bodies is in short supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jalopnik.com





> China has been in the midst of an energy crisis recently, with factories shutting down to conserve power. Unfortunately for the car industry, China is also the world’s primary supplier of magnesium — 85% of the world’s supply comes from the country.
> 
> The most prevalent magnesium-producing town in China, Yulin, just ordered 35 of its 50 production facilities to shut down. The remaining 15 have been told to scale back operations by half, leaving production drastically reduced.
> 
> This slowdown in magnesium wouldn’t be such an issue if the metal could be easily stored, but it’s got an incredibly short life span on its own. Magnesium oxidizes relatively quickly, and European reserves are expected to run dry by the end of November.


----------



## SuperMatt

What in the world is going on at this high school?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1453173106873339905/









						A high school gets wild with paddles and lap dances between students and staff | Boing Boing
					

As part of the week-long homecoming celebrations at Hazard High School in Kentucky, “staff appear to spank or paddle each other” on Tuesday while students gave lap dances to the school …




					boingboing.net
				






> The superintendent of Hazard Independent Schools said "appropriate disciplinary action has been taken" after photos surfaced showing students giving lap dances to staff and wearing scant clothing Tuesday as part of Hazard High School's homecoming week festivities in Eastern Kentucky.




If that principal (and mayor of the town!??@!?) still has a job, I’d say that appropriate disciplinary action has NOT been taken.…

Another article, in which a parent tries to blame the students for the whole thing, and saying she doesn’t see a problem with it. Oh, Kentucky….









						Parents react after controversial photos surface from 'man pageant' at Kentucky high school
					

An investigation is underway after controversial photos from an event at Hazard High School are causing outrage.




					www.lex18.com


----------



## Herdfan

SuperMatt said:


> What in the world is going on at this high school?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1453173106873339905/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A high school gets wild with paddles and lap dances between students and staff | Boing Boing
> 
> 
> As part of the week-long homecoming celebrations at Hazard High School in Kentucky, “staff appear to spank or paddle each other” on Tuesday while students gave lap dances to the school …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boingboing.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that principal (and mayor of the town!??@!?) still has a job, I’d say that appropriate disciplinary action has NOT been taken.…
> 
> Another article, in which a parent tries to blame the students for the whole thing, and saying she doesn’t see a problem with it. Oh, Kentucky….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents react after controversial photos surface from 'man pageant' at Kentucky high school
> 
> 
> An investigation is underway after controversial photos from an event at Hazard High School are causing outrage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lex18.com




OMG.  We agree on a social issue.  You feeling OK?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Boy have times changed...



> Let’s Rap! The 1971 DC Reader Survey
> 
> 
> The fortunes of DC Comics were not looking all that encouraging at the start of the 1970s. Comic book sales in general were continuing to erode, as both the number of outlets carrying comic books d…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tombrevoort.com








When you ask your believed audience how interested they would be in reading about "Black people"






Boy, how times have changed.

Right?


----------



## Renzatic

Herdfan said:


> OMG.  We agree on a social issue.  You feeling OK?




DOGS AND CATS LIVING TOGETHER! MASS HYSTERIA! :O


----------



## JayMysteri0

When economic reality runs into immediate survival over long term climate change concerns



> Guyana is a poor country that was a green champion. Then Exxon discovered oil
> 
> 
> Guyana, one of South America's poorest countries, is under severe threat by rising seas. That had made it a champion of climate action, but it all changed when ExxonMobil found oil off its waters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org





> GEORGETOWN, Guyana – For more than a century, a wide, low seawall has protected the country of Guyana from the depravations of the Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> Today, the weathered old seawall is a cheerful place. Vendors sell beer and coconut water, blasting local radio stations as they look out over muddy waters. Kids play, couples flirt. Exhausted workers catch a cool breeze after another 90-degree day in the capital city of Georgetown.
> 
> But for climate expert Seon Hamer, standing beneath a wild almond tree next to the wall, the view is not as peaceful as it seems.
> 
> "All of this," he says, "could be gone."
> 
> Hamer has seen the climate models. In the worst-case scenario, they predict that rising sea levels would eventually reach far inland and this capital city would be completely submerged.
> 
> Climate change is causing catastrophes worldwide, but for Guyana, which is one of the poorest countries in South America, the risks are especially existential.
> 
> Nonetheless, the country is hitching its future to the same fossil fuels that are accelerating climate change





> A few years ago, ExxonMobil struck oil off Guyana's coast, and it keeps finding more crude. Drillships continue to work just over the horizon, in the direction of Hamer's unsettled gaze.
> 
> By the latest estimates, there could be more than 10 billion barrels beneath Guyana's waters, providing a potential windfall to its citizens. That's bigger than Mexico's proven reserves — for a country with a tiny fraction of Mexico's population.
> 
> So Guyana is emerging as the world's newest oil producer at a time when world leaders are under pressure to reduce their countries' reliance on oil, coal and natural gas, one of the main objectives at the COP26 talks in Glasgow, Scotland.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wow.  

Things have changed!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1459866179162492931/


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Oregon State Police seize 250 tons of illegal marijuana
> 
> 
> WHITE CITY, Ore. (AP) — Police in Oregon say they have seized 250 tons of illegal marijuana from several industrial warehouses in White City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kptv.com





> WHITE CITY, Ore. (AP) — Police in Oregon say they have seized 250 tons of illegal marijuana from several industrial warehouses in White City.
> 
> The Oregon State Police announced in a news release Saturday that its Southwest Region Drug Enforcement team served a search warrant at a site that included five warehouses on Thursday. They found more than 100 people there — including several migrant workers living in poor conditions without running water — as well as what the police called an “epic amount of illegal, processed marijuana.”
> 
> The drug enforcement team estimated that during the two-day search approximately 500,000 pounds of cannabis was found, as well as a firearm. The Oregon State Police said the marijuana had an estimated street value of around $500 million.








I am going to valiantly forego all the jokes about weed farms in a place called White City, being tended to by mistreated migrant farm workers.  Instead wrap your head around what 250 tons of weed weighs in comparison to...



> 7 Things That Weigh About 200 Tons
> 
> 
> It’s not easy on a daily basis to spot things that weigh 200 tons. But there is at least one thing we see everyday that we can say is in the 200 ton (400,000 pounds) range. And that’s a house. If you live in a neighborhood of homes, you’re seeing these huge, 200-ton items regularly. …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weightofstuff.com





 A house
 A train
The heaviest Blue Whale weighed
The Boeing Dreamlifter
The Statue of Liberty






THAT is a lot of weed!


----------



## sgtaylor5

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1440820745517428737/
> 
> I forgot they existed



looks somewhat like the Royal Manticoran Navy uniforms FTW (Honorverse)


----------



## JayMysteri0

How fucking low we can go with our future, and those who help shape it?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470141286502080519/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470452730330234887/

Some people are obsessed with bringing about some f'n dystopia, and using the most vulnerable to do it with.

Teachers should NEVER have to degrade themselves like that, and schools need the money full stop.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Remember pre pandemic in the other place,  a running conversation involved arguing over a 'living wage'?  The argument was that maybe some jobs shouldn't get paid a decent wage, because of basically the job regardless of who held the job.  Whether it was a teen or adult, if the job was considered menial enough, it should have to pay enough.  Then some pandemic came along, people suddenly realized those in those menial jobs couldn't afford to not go to work, and we relied on them for that & they became "essential workers".  Then we got some money for all the suffering & people got more money because businesses still laid off some of the "essential workers".  With that money & being laid off, some people realized they didn't necessarily need to go back to those 'menial jobs'.  Then people who still had those menial jobs realized they didn't have to stay.

Seems the pandemic upended things so much, that companies were forced to recognize the value of their workers.  All that "robots will replace workers because of high pay", was already happening, and not such a bad thing.  There were still other jobs that robots couldn't do that companies couldn't get anyone to do any longer for the crappy wage offered.

NOW there's a new twist.

Was reading an article about how MGM is trying to get people to come work for them, and they realized a issue with getting people to work for them.

Us.

Or more accurately, the never ending assholes among us.



> Particularly the role’s less rosy aspects. Workers in customer-facing roles such as hospitality, food service, and retail are quitting at higher rates than in other industries, according to data from the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics. And while there are undoubtedly several contributing factors to this, surveys suggest that increasingly rude customers are a key reason why more and more workers are walking out.





> Desperate for Workers, MGM Resorts Is Trying a New Hiring Tactic: VR
> 
> 
> The resort operator will use VR headsets to show applicants what the job entails, including "difficult guest interactions."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gizmodo.com






> Rude shoppers are fueling America's crippling labor shortage
> 
> 
> Some retail and restaurant workers say abusive customers are one of the main reasons they quit retail work. Many won't return to the industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com





> The labor shortage blame game has bounced between employers, workers, and jobless benefits.
> 
> Business owners have accused workers of being lazy, or disincentivized by expanded federal unemployment benefits — while workers say they're not paid enough for what they do, and are seeking better pay, benefits, and schedules.
> 
> But surveys suggest another group shoulders some of the blame: consumers who have treated workers poorly and led some of them to quit their retail jobs and refuse to return to the industry.
> 
> In a poll of restaurant workers from earlier this year, eight in 10 said that they had experienced hostile behavior from customers who didn't want to follow COVID-19 safety protocols. About half said they were considering leaving their jobs, and of that group, four in 10 said this was because of customer hostility and harassment.




Once again hammering home my favorite phrase used in the forums...

"We have met the enemy, and he is us" - Walk Kelly


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> How fucking low we can go with our future, and those who help shape it?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470141286502080519/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1470452730330234887/
> 
> Some people are obsessed with bringing about some f'n dystopia, and using the most vulnerable to do it with.
> 
> Teachers should NEVER have to degrade themselves like that, and schools need the money full stop.



This is real-life Squid Game, minus the killing.


----------



## Yoused

Impossible Foods comes up with a new non-meat simulacrum and decides to call it "impossible pork", which immediately alienates all Orthodox Jews and Muslims who might otherwise perceive it as kosher/halal except that they cannot get past the name.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I did not know the term "cracker" had finally become a term so offensive like the 'n' word, that it will earn a ban on the Twitch platform.



> Socialist Twitch Streamer Banned For Calling White People ‘Cracker’ [Update]
> 
> 
> Hasan, Vaush, and others deplatformed amid anti-anti-white cracker crackdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kotaku.com





> Amazon-owned streaming platform Twitch considers “cracker” a serious racial slur, a fact many only learned this week after socialist streamer Hasan Piker and others were banned for saying it. This latest bizarre moderation decision comes months after protests for Twitch’s failure to protect streamers of color for racism and harassment.
> 
> The ban wave began with Piker’s mods who were removed after using the words in chat earlier this week. Some of Piker’s fans considered the term hateful and out of line. Piker did not. “I’ve been called ‘cracker’ more times than every single one of you fucking pasty little cracker bitches in my chat, okay?” he said at one point.
> 
> After Piker came to his mods’ defense, he was also hit with a ban starting on December 13. Whether or not cracker should be a bannable offense was catapulted into discourse, meaning that streamers like Ian “Vaush” Kochinski started using the term in their commentary on the controversy—only to also get banned for it. Another streamer, Fawn, was also recently banned from Twitch, and wrote on Twitter that she believed it was for the same reason.






> The term cracker dates back to at least Shakespeare, and was historically deployed against poor white people and immigrants by other white people. At some point last century it started also being used specifically by Black people against racist white people. Now, as the far right tries to fuel racist panics wherever it can keep its stranglehold over this country, culture warriors have tried to elevate cracker into an anti-white slur as offensive as any other racial epithet. The problem, of course, is that racism refers to overarching power structures, not if an innocuous word made you feel bad. Nor is “cracker” equivalent to words historically used to subjugate and literally harm BIPOC.
> 
> 
> Twitch’s community guidelines bans any and all hateful conduct, but is ambiguous on what it does or doesn’t count as hateful when it comes to certain racialized phrases. “We do not make our list of slurs public so as not to enable or facilitate evasion of this policy,” the guidelines state. “Further, we take context into account when evaluating whether use of a slur violates our policies.”
> 
> “‘Cracker’ being a bannable offense is so hilariously deranged. just placating the most fragile manchildren in the world who themselves know they’re just feigning outrage over nothing,” wrote Twitter power user Zei Squirrel.




Congratulations, we've come a long way baby!  Let's salute all the racists who worked hard to feign outrage so hard.

Question.  We still say the 'n' word because it's so offensive.  What do we say about "cracker"?  Because we already have a phrase that's so offensive we call it the 'c' word to avoid using it.  



GTFO!


----------



## Herdfan

Doesn't bother me.  


JayMysteri0 said:


> Question.  We still say the 'n' word because it's so offensive.  What do we say about "cracker"?  Because we already have a phrase that's so offensive we call it the 'c' word to avoid using it.




Doesn't bother me.  Neither does the other C-word, but it certainly does some women.  Probably the worst thing you can call one.


----------



## Joe

I have never actually heard anyone use the term cracker.


----------



## Yoused

JagRunner said:


> I have never actually heard anyone use the term cracker.



Because you live in the heart of gun-totin Crackerville. I think I have heard it used a few times, here in liberalalaland, but it is relatively uncommon. And, quite frankly, I feel that it is best to leave the othering to the otherers.


----------



## Joe

Yoused said:


> Because you live in the heart of gun-totin Crackerville. I think I have heard it used a few times, here in liberalalaland, but it is relatively uncommon. And, quite frankly, I feel that it is best to leave the othering to the otherers.




I grew up around a lot of black people. No one ever said cracker, not even in Texas. But it's funny that you've heard it more than I have being in liberallalalaland lol


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1473057025785405441/


----------



## JayMysteri0

JagRunner said:


> I grew up around a lot of black people. No one ever said cracker, not even in Texas. But it's funny that you've heard it more than I have being in liberallalalaland lol



I think the first time I heard a Black person say "cracker" or more specifically "cracka" was probably Richard Pryor on television.






Also:
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1473184602466525185/


----------



## JayMysteri0

We knew cultural bias was a thing in... 1992, but some still don't know it today?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1476616574970720262/


----------



## SuperMatt

I did NOT know about these religious freedom cases...

1. In 2019, the Supreme Court denied a *Muslim* man on death row (5-4) the right to have an imam present with him at the time of his death, only allowing a *Christian* chaplain in there with him.
2. ALSO in 2019, the same Court stayed an execution of a Buddhist man until he could get a *Buddhist* spiritual advisor to be with him.
3. In 2022, the court ruled 8-1 that a *Christian* man must be granted his request to have a chaplain laying hands on him at the time of his death, instead of just being nearby.

In all 3 cases, Clarence Thomas voted against the prisoner seeking solace from a chaplain or other spiritual advisor.

So you can see which religions are more “free” than others when it comes to our Supreme Court. And yet the same members who voted to prevent a Muslim man to have an imam visit him... voted that a corporation (Hobby Lobby) has religious rights.

Corporations have more religious freedom than a human... depending on the religion.


----------



## JayMysteri0

...I would be here for something from congress.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1509908314376728577/

But I'm all for a little shade and worthwhile legislation.


----------



## JayMysteri0

If someone tells you that they do NOT want a party, DON'T throw them a party!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1515471992547426304/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> If someone tells you that they do NOT want a party, DON'T throw them a party!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1515471992547426304/



Also from Kentucky:









						A Kentucky jailer up for reelection was secretly recorded using the N-word in racist, sexist phone call | Boing Boing
					

A Louisville, Kentucky jailer, who is up for reelection in a few months, repeatedly used the N–word and other demeaning language in a secretly recorded 64-minute phone conversation. He was speaking…




					boingboing.net


----------



## ronntaylor

SuperMatt said:


> Also from Kentucky:



It's Kentucky. It may assist in his reelection campaign.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I did not know that a place could actively advertise for you stay away from them for employment

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1533875384533622785/

Unless of course you are politically a Biden hater who wants to work for a place that only reluctantly pays a competitive wage.  That maybe out of business for jacking their prices up 50%, and uses creative math to come up with $16 an hour while actually paying $13.

The only thing the sign left out was, "stupid & willingly exploitable preferred".


----------



## JayMysteri0

Throwing in one more on the wage theme

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1534169380661108739/


----------



## Yoused

JayMysteri0 said:


> Throwing in one more on the wage theme
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1534169380661108739/



GameStop was the company that was was the target of that stock price manipulation kerfuffle last year.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I was not aware of this

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538327867074826240/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538750928806850560/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Musk in the news again not because of him, but because of his family



> Elon Musk's Trans Daughter Files to Change Her Name, No Longer 'Wishes to Be Related' to Him
> 
> 
> She cited 'Gender Identity and the fact that I no longer live with or wish to be related to my biological father in any way, shape or form."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com





> Elon Musk, the world’s richest man, has bought or offered to buy a lot of big weird things, including Twitter and a horse for the flight attendant he allegedly showed his penis to and propositioned for sex in 2016. But as The Beatles famously crooned: Money can’t buy you love.
> 
> TMZ reports that Elon Musk’s trans daughter, née Xavier Musk, has turned 18 and filed paperwork in L.A. County court to change her name to Vivian Jenna Wilson, citing “Gender Identity and the fact that I no longer live with or wish to be related to my biological father in any way, shape or form.”


----------

